# Yellow spots = Artifact?



## thetarget (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey... are the yellow spots artifacts? I've got many of em... but it didn't show as artifact... no beeps sounds?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 3, 2006)

Perhaps this may be your answer?

"The reason the slider is not all the way to the left in its default position is that with some Catalyst versions sometimes there are 1 pixel sized “artifacts” detected which are in fact not artifacts but driver bugs/optimizations(?)"

From:
http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/artifact_scanning


----------



## thetarget (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah i read... and that means the artifact detected are not true artifacts? or merely bugs?

And mine is not 1px by 1px... it's BIG PATCHS


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know your system specs, but if you have overclocked your card, maybe you should try lowering your clock speeds?


----------



## thetarget (Apr 3, 2006)

I moved up the value to see if those artifact scanning works or not... I really don't know what to do about it lolx


----------



## Nobleatreides (Apr 6, 2006)

I get the yellow dots, at stock speed, at reboot, at overclock, and rarely none at all. all games work great though, no artifacts. not oclocking GPU at moment, waiting for Zalman VF900.


----------



## Live (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a 7900GT and get lots of yellow dots when scanning for artifacts but no reported errors. I have tried to play around with the slider but makes no difference. Is the 7900GT not compatible or what gives?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 11, 2006)

ATI Tool doesn't have all the bugs worked out for overclocking Nvidia cards yet, especially in the 7 series.  It just hasn't been able to do it long enough, plus most people are using Beta versions and it is important to remember they are Beta for a reason.  I don't know what card or ATI tool version you are using Target, it would help if you would tell us.  You may want to try a different version of ATI tool depending on what you have.  I think Beta 13 has problems with detecting artifacts with quite a few cards.


----------



## shyet (Apr 13, 2006)

thetarget said:
			
		

> Hey... are the yellow spots artifacts? I've got many of em... but it didn't show as artifact... no beeps sounds?



I think I have the same problem as you.  Sometimes when I scan for artifacts, ATITool doesn't detect them, but it's fixed instantly when I restart ATITool.


----------

